
MythBusters Co-Host Adam Savage on Obsession  - peter123
http://www.wired.com/video/foratv/foratv/13312836001/mythbusters-cohost-adam-savage-on-obsession/16494275001
======
someperson
Old submission:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=404504>

